# Caller ID Goes Away



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

The caller ID on my 922 goes away or quit working every week or so. I can get it back by unplugging the receiver. 

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## rick6668 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've noticed this as well. It sometimes shows up and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Is your phone line connected directly to the receiver or do you have a filter? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

No filter.

I am on Verizon FIOS.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can run a test on the modem in the receiver by pressing the Yellow button on your 922 remote, which will bring up the Settings menu on your TV. Scroll down the list and select Diagnostics on the bottom row. The top button on the Diagnostics screen should be Test Connection. Select this button and allow the receiver to perform the tests - it will test the broadband connection and phone line. If you have both lines connected, the broadband and phone line tests will either pass or fail. If the phone line test fails either there is a problem with the phone cord/jack or the modem. You can also plug a phone using the phone cord coming from the phone jack now and try making a call to test the line - check for static or a hum on the line. Please let me know about the test. Thanks.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Same with my 722. Sometimes it's there and sometimes not. I have checked the "connection diagnostics" frequently and it says phone and broadband is fine.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

FarmerBob,

Do you have a landline or VoIP? Do you have any filters for DSL and any other type of line? If the tests aren't passing then it might be a problem with the modem in the receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Bill L said:


> No filter.
> 
> I am on Verizon FIOS.


One and two line posts don't really help with a diagnosis. Details do. This isn't Twitter, you're not limited to a small number of characters.

So far, every case of this on both threads appear to be with some sort of alternative phone service. None of those affected seem to be using traditional analog service over copper pairs. Somehow this has to be hardware related in that the Dish equipment is not effectively seeing the ICLID info VoIP and cable based phone services.

Previous thread: Caller ID switches to "Name unavailable"


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> FarmerBob,
> 
> Do you have a landline or VoIP? Do you have any filters for DSL and any other type of line? If the tests are passing then it might be a problem with the modem in the receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.


I have both (LL & VoIP) that work just fine on a 501 and 625. No filters. We're Cat6 from the NID direct to the modem and then separate Cat6 lines to carry telco to its destination. The receivers only get the line that the person that uses that box would need to respond to. Everybody has their "own" box or tuner. The great thing has been having the CID on the screens has really cut down on picking up SPAM calls or someone elses incoming call.

Just got a new/replacement 722. It has a lot of the same issues that the previous one did. I really hadn't noticed this much until I read this thread and realized that I too don't get a pop up every time the phone rings. Although, the CID on the phones comes up. I just chalk it up to a comedy of errors.

Thanks though for your concern.
. . . fb


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> One and two line posts don't really help with a diagnosis. Details do. This isn't Twitter, you're not limited to a small number of characters.


What additional information would you suggest?


----------

